# Arizona Ice Tea.......with Ginsing



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone ever drink it and get D? Something in any Arizona upsets my stomach but this one kept me going maybe i'll help the C-IBSers


----------



## marleen18170 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yes, I had the same experience with the Arizona tea. I am still trying to find any drink that will agree with my stomach. My dr. told me to get off any diet drinks and anything with caffeine. Any suggestions??


----------

